# Lyft passenger records driver clocked going over 120 mph while dodging a trooper



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/o...n-120-mph-ride-through-union-county/922363123
The Dodge Charger SRT sped past a Highway Patrol trooper in Union County but the trooper didn't catch up with the Lyft driver.

The passenger took video of the hair-raising trip.

"I just heard his engine rev up and then, that's when I pulled out my camera," the passenger, who did not want to be identified, said.

The passenger and the driver had a casual conversation about the sports car that has a top speed of 182 mph.

That was when the driver showed off the engine's power.

The trooper clocked the vehicle going more than twice the 55-mph posted speed limit.

"I was like, 'What the hell, dude?' And then he said, 'There's a blue light. I'm going to jail. I've got to go,'" the passenger said.

The trooper said the car swerved through traffic and passed on a double yellow line.

He tried to catch up but couldn't.

Troopers said the Charger was going so fast, they couldn't even try to follow.

The passenger said they drove behind a home and the driver turned the lights off.

"He straight up told me, 'You're going to Charlotte with me,'" the passenger said.

The passenger got out in Indian Trail and called troopers.

Authorities tracked down Michael Cranford Jr., of Charlotte, who did not deny his need for speed.

Lyft sent Channel 9 a statement that read in part: "Safety is Lyft's top priority and any behavior threatening the safety or comfort of any community member is not tolerated."

The company also said it deactivated the driver.

Troopers pulled Cranford over at least three times in the past for speeding by troopers, but those charges were reduced, and the cases were disposed of, according to court records.

In this recent case, he's facing charges, including reckless driving and speeding.

Lyft also said it conducts background checks regularly. The company also said it reached out the passenger to offer support and law enforcement to assist.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Exactly what kind of "support" is Lyft attempting to provide ? 

Obviously the driver is a moron if this really happened. Can't even find this "alleged" video on youtube.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

As always...fake emotional support...our hearts go out to...


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> As always...fake emotional support...our hearts go out to...


Support = future free rides


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

This guy was mentioned once recently at the CLT airport queue in the charlotte subforum

Everyone wondered why an SRT charger decided it was a good idea to do rideshare. He must burn more in gas than income received


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> This guy was mentioned once recently at the CLT airport queue in the charlotte subforum
> 
> Everyone wondered why an SRT charger decided it was a good idea to do rideshare. He must burn more in gas than income received


He likes to show off. There's a few idiots out there that have other intentions.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> He likes to show off. There's a few idiots out there that have other intentions.


Crazy story. Maybe a frustrated NASCAR driver??!!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Driver is a regular here in the CLT queue. Pax took video on his camera phone which (I believe) was included in the newspaper column (on the net). Driver has gotten off with 3 other very big speeding tickets. Lyft deactivated him.

https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/o...n-120-mph-ride-through-union-county/922363123
https://abcnews.go.com/US/lyft-pass...ches-driver-camera-speeding/story?id=61162521


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/o...n-120-mph-ride-through-union-county/922363123
> The Dodge Charger SRT sped past a Highway Patrol trooper in Union County but the trooper didn't catch up with the Lyft driver.
> 
> The passenger took video of the hair-raising trip.
> ...


Lyft DEACTIVATED the Driver.

Then the Troopers DEACTIVATED the Driver.

Will be looking for his car at Auction in about 6 months to a year.



BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.wsoctv.com/news/local/o...n-120-mph-ride-through-union-county/922363123
> The Dodge Charger SRT sped past a Highway Patrol trooper in Union County but the trooper didn't catch up with the Lyft driver.
> 
> The passenger took video of the hair-raising trip.
> ...


Aint NOTHING getting " Disposed Of" this time !

National attention.

180 m.p.h. car can CUT A SCHOOL BUS IN HALF.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I had a rider who used to drive for Uber. He was deactivated for speeding 100+mph.
He too, had a Dodge Charger and he said his pax "loved it"
He never got a ticket, but Uber knew his speed through the app and when he'd go 100+mph, Uber sent him a warning.
By the third warning he was permanently deactivated.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I had a rider who used to drive for Uber. He was deactivated for speeding 100+mph.
> He too, had a Dodge Charger and he said his pax "loved it"
> He never got a ticket, but Uber knew his speed through the app and when he'd go 100+mph, Uber sent him a warning.
> By the third warning he was permanently deactivated.


In addition to the threat to the general public, uber's Insurance company won't tolerate irresponsible driver behavior. They can't afford it










Imagine a speeding uber driver causes the fatalities of a mom, infant & kids in their mini van.


----------

